# Adz



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

is just another way to spell "ads".


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Thank you for the education in contemporary vocabulary. And to think that all this time I thought it was one of these.

[attachment=0:2goz1iih]imagesCA8OI634.jpg[/attachment:2goz1iih]


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I keep seeing it spelled "adds" on the forum

It all adds up to me


----------

